# Do dogs ears 'pop' when the elevation changes?



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Zeeva freaks out in our truck when we go up and down hills/mountains. Is it the elevation change and her ears or her tummy? How can I calm her down? Vet suggested Benadryl to knock her out but it didn't work.  what do you use on plane rides to keep a doggy calm? Any quick advice would be appreciated...she is crated but she still flips out


----------



## Radio (Aug 28, 2012)

We live at elevation and regularly travel between 5,500 and 10,000 feet. We've never had an issue with the dogs complaining during drastic elevation changes. I was going to suggest crated travel - keeps our dogs totally calm. I see you're already doing that though.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Interesting that you brought that up. I was talking to a pilot the other day that flies with his dog. The dog was always uncomfortable and wanted to move around alot while flying, didn't seem to like it. He started putting ear plugs in the ears and now dog is perfectly happy and content. I have also talked to folks who fly regularly with their dogs and ship their dogs, we were talking about ear "popping".
Seems most folks, and vets feel the dogs ears will do what ours do and need to "pop" to feel better. However, some dogs seem to be not bothered by it, while others react by panting, whining, etc.
Maybe some dogs will yawn and pop their ears, so they deal with the effects easily, while others can't seem to make it "pop"...


----------

